
Show HN: The Program – A fictional podcast inspired by Hacker News stories - I-M-S
http://programaudioseries.com/
======
I-M-S
Hello HN! I am a media producer and my side project for the last 6 months has
been creating a scripted audio series called The Program. You can think of it
as a historical podcast, but a one that’s set in the future and examines the
present day. The world of the future is exactly like ours, except that Money,
State, and God became fused into a single entity called the Program. This
hardcore sci-fi premise however is just the backdrop, and the series focuses
on ordinary people inhabiting this extraordinary world. Imagine “Black Mirror”
as an audio series.

Every episode is a self-contained story, but all of them revolve around
technological and societal themes that are close to the HN ethos. In fact,
episode 3 was directly inspired by an HN story found at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15651510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15651510)
and some of the comments from that thread have been incorporated into the
story almost verbatim.

I thought the community might find it interesting how it inspired a dramatic
work of art like this one, so I decided to share it here. You can find the
first three episodes at www.programaudioseries.com - check it out during your
next workout or commute (or code build ;)). If you are on the fence whether
it's worth your time, check out the show bible which should help you decide:
[http://programaudioseries.com/program/TheProgramShowBible.pd...](http://programaudioseries.com/program/TheProgramShowBible.pdf)

If you do listen to any of the episodes, I'd be curious to hear your thoughts!
I'd especially appreciate the following feedback: 1\. Is this something you'd
be interested in listening to? 2\. Any suggestions how to gain initial
traction and reach broader audiences

Cheers!

------
swanson
Please consider adding an RSS feed at minimum (if you don't want to fully
launch in iTunes etc). It makes it a more realistic "proof of concept" test
for me -- I can use my familiar tools and routines to let you know if I would
actually listen to this show as part of my normal listening habits.

And then if you do move forward, we will already be subscribed so your
listener base will continue to grow.

I'd be happy to listen to this on my drive home this evening, but downloading
mp3s and getting them moved over to my phone and into my podcast player app is
too much effort. Sorry, but that's the reality!

You've clearly spent time and energy to produce something worthwhile, but
don't miss out on a small thing to make it easy for us to experience your
content.

~~~
teilo
This is an absolute necessity. Without an RSS feed, there's no easy way to
listen to this on a Podcast app. I for one do not bother with any podcast that
doesn't have a feed.

~~~
I-M-S
[http://programaudioseries.com/feed.xml](http://programaudioseries.com/feed.xml)
\- just added the RSS feed, so I hope you give the series a chance! :)

~~~
swanson
Thank you. :)

~~~
uxamanda
TIL, you could subscribe to podcasts via RSS on iPhone via the Podcasts app.
For those who also didn't know, you go to Library and hit edit at the upper
left to get an "Add podcast by URL..." button. Interested to check it out,
thanks!

------
riku_iki
You should submit your podcast to itunes, stitcher, google music/podcasts.
Otherwise it is troublesome for somebody with smartphone to follow your
podcast.

~~~
I-M-S
Agreed, but I am not ready for a real launch just yet - I'm treating this as a
proof of concept. If you'd download/stream the episodes and listened to them
that way I'd love to hear your opinion!

~~~
Devagamster
Thing is its very difficult to integrate long form audio when the only
available source is download or stream from a website. Many people will pass
this on by just because it doesn't show up in their podcast app.

~~~
gringoDan
100% agree with this comment. This concept interests me a ton and I'm tech-
savvy, yet the second that I saw these were only available as a direct
download I let out an internal groan and wondered if it was worth my trouble.

Is there any reason not to launch in all of the standard podcast spots
(iTunes, Stitcher, etc.)? If you were there, I would have downloaded
immediately.

I understand that this is just a proof of concept but see no real downside to
capitalizing on the distribution. I think you're underestimating the
friction/laziness of consumers here.

~~~
I-M-S
I had my reasons but then again perhaps my reasoning was unsound :D Hopefully
I'll get to launching it officially soon so that will no longer be an issue.
How fast that happens largely depends on the response I get here, so I would
be super thankful if you could give it a listen no matter the extra hassle and
provide your feedback ;)

------
swah
> 1\. Is this something you'd be interested in listening to?

I'm not sure, but my favorite thing in podcast form was Serial.

> 2\. Any suggestions how to gain initial traction and reach broader audiences

For starters, I'd like to listen in my podcast app (PocketCasts). You have to
be there to have a chance to appear in "Trending" etc.

~~~
derekja
Could you give more information on Serial? I find several podcasts that could
be...

~~~
Devagamster
S-Town is also very good in a slightly similar vein.

~~~
fenwick67
S-town is hands down the best podcast I've ever listened to, it's incredible
and I can't recommend it enough.

------
milhouse1337
Wow I just listened to the first episode and I'm hooked. Great work!

~~~
I-M-S
Glad to hear that! Please fill out the short survey at
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/85GJ7GT](https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/85GJ7GT)
once you've listened to the episodes (and leave your email at the last
question so I can notify you when episode #4 is out ;))

~~~
Chirael
Listening to the first episode, very well done. Just subscribed via Overcast
so thanks for that RSS feed URL. Will fill out the survey when I've gone
through all the episodes. Nice work!

------
oldcynic
We just listened to ep #1 over dinner.

Great production quality, I was surprised. We both enjoyed it and sat to the
end before going to do other stuff, will definitely be checking out the other
two.

I'm interested to see how this develops.

~~~
I-M-S
That's a joy to hear! Please fill out the survey
([https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/85GJ7GT](https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/85GJ7GT))
after you listen to the rest. Much obliged! :)

~~~
oldcynic
_1\. Is this something you 'd be interested in listening to?_

Very much. I voraciously consume Radio 4, radio plays and audiobooks, and a
few podcasts.

Tried episode 2 at lunch - ooh it's a bit long. Might have worked better as a
2 parter? We're very impressed with your level of quality for a new project.
:)

 _> 2\. Any suggestions how to gain initial traction and reach broader
audiences_

Random thought and perhaps not relevant or of interest as it's a bit of a
tangent.

Have you thought of looking into submission requirements for BBC Radio4
Afternoon Drama? No idea what the rules are, but I know they feature new
playwrights and experimental content fairly often. They also often make series
of 5 linked daily plays exploring some SF theme or alternate reality. The Beeb
are surprisingly easy to have email or social conversations with for an org
their size.

Episode 1 honestly wouldn't have seemed out of place had I heard it in that
slot. Audience is around 1m I believe. :)

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/writersroom](http://www.bbc.co.uk/writersroom)
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qrzz](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qrzz)

~~~
I-M-S
The Chico part of the episode 2 was originally envisioned to be a post-credits
bonus segment, but people liked it so much I felt like I had to put it in the
main episode (which also meant that it ballooned from standard 47 minutes to
68!)

Actually, I was considering submitting The Program to the BBC, but had no idea
this specific programme existed - I'll now look into it! Thanks! :)

~~~
oldcynic
Great! Glad to help. There's a lot of audio drama on the Beeb, also on R3 (the
classical music station) that far fewer know of, and R4 Extra the internet
channel. Good luck, and have some more links. :)

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006tnwj](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006tnwj)
R3 Drama Page

Two old multipart series I happen to remember, just to give an idea of past
scope:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03nv05z](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03nv05z)
Listening to the Dead - 5 part series.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07mxgxl](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07mxgxl)
Tracks - 9 part SciFi conspiracy thriller.

------
ryall
Just listened to eps 1 & 2 on a road trip and I'm completely hooked! Great
production quality and premise. The format is reminiscent of the WWZ
audiobook, which I also loved. Just thinking out loud but does Amazon/Audible
support mini audiobooks like they do with epubs? Could be an interesting
business model offering each episode as a single purchase. I'd definitely
rather pay for this (purchase or subscription) than have ads that rip you Out
of the fiction.

------
tbirrell
This needs an RSS feed.

1) Because listening to something in my browser is a pain.

2) Manually importing to my podcatcher is a pain.

3) I'm gonna forget about this by 5, and if more episodes come out, I'd like
to know without having to rely on that announcement hitting HN front page
during work hours when I'd see it.

~~~
I-M-S
[http://programaudioseries.com/feed.xml](http://programaudioseries.com/feed.xml)
\- voila, the RSS feed, in time before 5 ;)

~~~
kasbah
Your RSS feed doesn't seem to work with
[https://github.com/AntennaPod/AntennaPod/](https://github.com/AntennaPod/AntennaPod/)

It doesn't trigger the usual RSS subscription offer on Firefox either. Are you
sure it's formatted correctly?

------
hzambo
I listened to the first episode yesterday and I was instantly hooked. I love
the premise, the mystery, the characters theories and assumptions and so on.
Just finished the third episode and I can't wait for more. Congrats, very good
work.

------
joshstrange
I'd love to listen to this but I listen to podcasts exclusively on my phone in
my podcast app (Overcast). I can't seem to find your podcast there (it needs
to be in the iTunes podcast directory).

~~~
I-M-S
I'll do that once I am ready to go public! This is the first unveiling, so
treat is as a sneak preview. If you'd download it manually to your device and
listened to it that way I'd really appreciate your feedback! :)

~~~
riku_iki
Still many apps support RSS feeds for podcast, user can subscribe once, and
see new updates, and listen in his favorite app.

~~~
I-M-S
[http://programaudioseries.com/feed.xml](http://programaudioseries.com/feed.xml)
\- here's the RSS feed for your enjoyment ;)

~~~
riku_iki
Great, now consider to add link on your frontpage, there is no way somebody
can discover this by himself..

~~~
I-M-S
It's on the second page where the episodes are. And it's only for HN crowd
anyway, as I said, the proper launch of the show is still a bit off :)

------
ArekDymalski
The description in the first paragraph made me really excited. [in that
robotic voice from the 80ies] Proceeding. To. Your. Site.

------
pininja
Just finished episode 1! I liked it :)

~~~
I-M-S
Thank you! Hope you plan to listen to the rest too (episode 2 is my favourite
;))

------
rjplatte
This is the best thing I've listened to in a long time. Please let me give you
money for this. EDIT: I'm also an audio guy (In pre-prod right now for a news
podcast with a small outlet), and if you're looking, I'd be absolutely
thrilled to help out.

~~~
I-M-S
Thank you for your supportive words! Not sure if I'd need any support in terms
of audio (my set up is extremely basic: two microphones in a cheap recording
deck), but I'll be sure to reach you if I have any questions in the future! ;)

------
ball_of_lint
Episode 3 filename has S01E08 instead of S01E03, which may be a typo. I look
forward to listening!

~~~
I-M-S
Good catch - it's because it was the third one I made, but will actually be
the eight one in the series! But it doesn't matter really, as all episodes are
self contained and can be listened in any order (I would recommend starting
with number 1 though as it's intended to be the gateway episode)

------
derekja
I can't find your feed url...

~~~
I-M-S
We just added one:
[http://programaudioseries.com/feed.xml](http://programaudioseries.com/feed.xml)

Let me know what you think of The Program! ;)

~~~
derekja
Listened to all 3. Nice job! Found it very engaging and well-produced, if
perhaps slightly overdramatic in places. Looking forward to the rest of the
series!

------
Reedx
You had me at, "You had me at "Hello World"".

------
jnthas
I-M-S, is there any chance to add transcripts for each episode? It would be
great for people who aren't native English speaker.

~~~
I-M-S
The titles of the episodes (on the website) lead to transcripts! ;)

------
ebiester
I had a similar idea for a series (future historical) with a different premise
(post-apoc) - I'll be listening tonight!

~~~
I-M-S
Feel free to shot me an email if you want to discuss!

------
Immortalin
What voice synthesis backend are you using?

~~~
I-M-S
humans, if that's indeed what you're asking :)

------
cyberpunk0
Not really interesting to me. Most of the stuff here is self promotion,
pretentious opinion pieces, and blind praise for finance industry. I stay for
the few diamond in the rough articles about tech industry and idk how youd
make good fictional storoes from that haha

